# Winner Announced for State Wetlands Habitat Stamp Competition



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

The artwork of Jeffery Klinefelter of Indiana won first place in this year's Ohio Wetlands Habitat Stamp Design Competition, sponsored by the ODNR Division of Wildlife.More...

More...


----------

